# Rest in Paradise, Jiffy Pop.



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

After a few nights out of town helping my mom move, I came home to the news one of my little girls had passed on. She was in the process of healing from some injuries, when she unexpectedly had seven still born babies. My Dad, who's been dealing with rats since before I was born, made her a nest in a lunch box and stayed with her all night. She passed on in his hands after hours of fighting. I wish I could have been home in her time of need, but I'm glad she found some peace in the end. It's insane how much heart break can come from such a tiny creature. You will not be forgotten, little awkward ninja rat. I miss those ruby eyes. Forever in my heart, JP <3


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

So sorry for you're loss <3


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! She was precious!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry may she be at peace


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Poor girl 

I'm so sorry you lost her. She looks really sweet.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. Yesterday my grandma dropped off the headstone (not a great photo, sorry) my grandpa carved for her, along with chocolate and cookies. I love my family.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow that is so good  I wanna get a little stone for Susie eventually


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she looked like a well looked after rattie and just remember she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge  she looked like a real cutie  remember all the happy times and that looks like a lovely headstone


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So nice to have a thoughtful family.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

She was quite a pretty rat, and obviously very loved. may she rest in peace.


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, such a pretty girl. I am so sorry for your loss. You seem to have such a supportive family, it's so nice of them to help you through this time of need. R.I.P. Jiffy Pop!


----------

